# Consigli per gli acquisti:masterizzare con gnome (graveman)

## BlueInGreen

Buongiorno ragazzi.

Sono un soddisfatto utilizzatore di k3b ... però da quando sono passato a gnome ogni volta che lo apro a vedere quelle qt un po retrò mi piange il cuore.

E allora ho cercato per diverso tempo alternative, però si sà k3b è veramente ben fatto ed è dura sostituirlo.

Ho provato un po di soluzioni ma niente di soddisfacente (gnomebaker è carino, ma mi da problemi con i symlink...mentre ad xcdroaster credo di essere antipatico...gcombust non ne parliamo neanche..).

Insomma ieri notte mi sono imbattuto in "graveman". Vi avviso che è un porgetto giovane, ma sembra promettere bene. L'ho appena utilizzato su un riscrivibile e tutto è andato liscio. E' sviluppato con le GTK+2. Ed è in portage (anche se mascherato, io ho installato la versione 0.37). 

Non l'ho ancora visto per bene e non so se supporta già la copia al volo, però insomma, se "siete in cerca" magari dategli un occhiata!

My 2 cents  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sinceramente mi trovo molto meglio che tool da linea di comando che trovo imbattibili

----------

## emix

Anch'io sto' usando graveman... simpatico. Al momento la mancanza più grande è la copia "DVD to DVD". Per copiare un DVD dati infatti devo prima copiarmi il contenuto sull'HD e poi masterizzarlo. Per il resto va più che bene.

----------

## BlueInGreen

@fedeliallalinea:

Ho usato qualche volta la linea di comando (sopratutto negli scripts o quando il resto non funzionava), ed effettivamente fa il suo dovere.

Però se devi creare una cartella dati "velocemente" e i tuoi files sono sparsi magari su hard disk diversi, trovo che il drag&drop sia molto comodo, anche per regolarsi ad occhio di quanto spazio si occupa (faccio dishi di mp3 per il lettore che ho in auto, e cerco di farli sempre sui 700mb). Insomma a volte l'occhio vuole la sua parte! 

Ovviamente questo riguarda il mio modo di vederla...e sopratutto di essere pigro... :Very Happy: 

Ps: ovviamente per masterizzare da linea di comando ho fatto riferimento alla tua ottima guida...  :Surprised: 

@emix:

Io purtroppo non ho ancora un masterizzatore dvd (si lo so che ormai costano due lire..  :Smile:  ) e quindi non ci avevo fatto caso, però ho appena provato quella cd to cd senza problemi... (magari nelle prossime realise colmeranno la lacuna)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Però se devi creare una cartella dati "velocemente" e i tuoi files sono sparsi magari su hard disk diversi, trovo che il drag&drop sia molto comodo

 

Se impari ad usare le regexp ti assicuro che il drag&drop risulta scomodo poi:D

----------

## klaudyo

Io invece sono dell'idea che masterizzare una delle poche operazioni che "richieda" una GUI. E' troppo più comodo!!!!

Interessante 'sto Graveman, lo proverò..... peccato che sia un progetto francese.....  :Very Happy: 

(Si capisce che i francesi non mi stanno simpatici?.... )

Ciao!

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *BlueInGreen wrote:*   Però se devi creare una cartella dati "velocemente" e i tuoi files sono sparsi magari su hard disk diversi, trovo che il drag&drop sia molto comodo 
> 
> Se impari ad usare le regexp ti assicuro che il drag&drop risulta scomodo poi:D

 

...mmm...Regexp chi è costui?? (come disse don Abbondio)  :Razz: 

adesso mi documento....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> ...mmm...Regexp chi è costui?? (come disse don Abbondio)  

 

Sono le espressioni regolari dai un man grep e cerca "REGULAR EXPRESSIONS".

----------

## lavish

Ma quant'e' bello Graveman! Grazie per la dritta! E' proprio carino!

Anche io sono del club "gui per la masterizzazione" comunque  :Razz: 

----------

## iDreamer

mi avete incuriosito ora lo provo anche io... :Very Happy: 

----------

## silverfix

praticamente ho le qt, kdelibs e ammenicoli vari kdepposi solo per k3b.... speriamo in questo graveman (gia il fatto che non supporti copie al volo di dvd, per ora, m'impone di non usarlo) !

----------

## celine

Per curiosità ho provato Graveman, ma quando vado a masterizzare mi da errore

e non so dove si trova il file  log per controllare, qualcuno sa dove si trova?

----------

## Gyrus

Ma il tool che si trova integrato in nautilus, per masterizzare , funziona bene ?

adesso non ricordo il nome mi sembra Gnome CD Master.

Gyrus

----------

## iDreamer

non sembra male male... per ora che non ho il masterizzatore dvd non sembra per niente una cattiva scelta...

----------

## emix

 *celine wrote:*   

> ma quando vado a masterizzare mi da errore

 

Che errore?

----------

## celine

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *celine wrote:*   ma quando vado a masterizzare mi da errore 
> 
> Che errore?

 

Dopo aver creato l'immagine, prima di iniziare a scrivere il cd,

mi arriva il messaggio che dice operazione fallita e nient'altro.

Il lettore dovrebbe riconoscerlo perchè ho cancellato un cd-rw e ha funzionato.

----------

## emix

A me da un errore di growisofs al termine della scrittura dei DVD, ma in realtà la scrittura va a buon fine.

----------

## celine

Ho notato che in k3b il dispositivo e riconosciuto come /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

Invece in Graveman è visto come /dev/hdc.

Ho provato a cambiare quello di graveman nel file ~.config/graveman/graveman.conf

ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## BlueInGreen

vorrei solo dare un po di speranza a coloro che masterizzano dvd...

il primo supporto per dvd in graveman è stato inserito il 3 febbraio 2005... dopo 10 giorni è stato aggiunto il supporto per grovisofs...

insomma quel che voglio dire è che magari di questo passo a breve il supporto verra esteso...

per quanto riguarda la masterizzazione integrata in nautilus...l'ho provata, funziona bene... ma non ha praticamente opzioni di configurazione... scrive dei files trascinati in una cartella e basta...al massimo cancella un rw... (credo non supporti neanche la masterizzazione di iso...)

----------

## superfayan

ho dato un'occhiata a graveman.. è bellino.. devo ancora provarlo..  speriam bene..  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> vorrei solo dare un po di speranza a coloro che masterizzano dvd...

 

Infatti sono fiducioso  :Wink: 

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda la masterizzazione integrata in nautilus...l'ho provata, funziona bene... ma non ha praticamente opzioni di configurazione...

 

Ad esempio non supporta la multisessione.

----------

## thoeni

Ero alla ricerca di un programma decente per masterizzare, ho provato Gnome-cd-master, gnome-toaster, xcdroast... uso gnome, quindi k3b volevo evitarlo anche perchè mi mette un sacco di fronzoli inutili...

Tra quelli che ho provato mi sono trovato meglio con xcdroast, ma in effetti questo programma suggerito in questo topic è davvero carino! L'ho provato e mi sembra ok! Anche a me in chiusura di dvd dati mi dà errore, ma poi in realtà il dvd è perfetto!

Solo una domanda: per quanto riguarda i cd audio, se aggiungo i files in mp3, li convertirà da solo? Immagino di sì, ma vorrei sapere se qualcuno ci ha già provato!

saluti! :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Sembra simpatico..... lo provero'!

Solo una cosa..... ditemi che le scritte dell'interfaccia sono in inglese, vi prego!!  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Sembra simpatico..... lo provero'!
> 
> Solo una cosa..... ditemi che le scritte dell'interfaccia sono in inglese, vi prego!! 

 

Oui!  :Laughing: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Sembra simpatico..... lo provero'!
> 
> Solo una cosa..... ditemi che le scritte dell'interfaccia sono in inglese, vi prego!! 
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

In realtà il mio è localizzato in italiano!  :Cool: 

----------

## thoeni

uhm... io le scritte le ho tutte in italiano... forse perchè ho impostato tutto gnome in ita...

Ah, cmq ho provato a fare una compilation musicale e funziona bene anche passando gli mp3, li converte da solo  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Confermo che è possibile creare cd audio a partire da mp3, ma dal momento che graveman utilizza "sox" per fare questo bisogna innanzitutto compilarlo con quella use e bisogno anche accertasi che sox sia a sua volta compilato con la use "mad", altrimenti al momento della conversione vi segnala quanto detto.

my best regards  :Surprised: 

----------

## Gyrus

Lo sto provando e non e' niente male, solo una cosa,

ma e' possibile fare un controllo tra i dati masterizzati e i dati in HD

alla fine della masterizzazione?

Gyrus

----------

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti, il tool che si trova integrato in nautilus, per masterizzare ,  su cosa si basa? Growisofs o cdrecord? Il mo problema è che non riesco a burnare DVD+R... non c'è un altro modo per burnare dvd senza dover passare dai du software citati? Gear pro linux costa troppo... però con quello posso burnare.. il problema è che fra 20 giorni scade il periodo di prova..  :Sad: 

Mauro

----------

## assente

carino graveman, ma non posso ancora masterizzare al volo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

non mi resta che fare emerge k3b

----------

